

The return of iSight: motion detection sensor in iOS 6? - gaiusparx
http://sanziro.com/2012/03/the-return-of-isight.html

======
ashconway
I'm pumped about iOS 6.0 which is scheduled to be released in June. I was also
always a big fan of the iSight camera.

